# Karate & the Olympics



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought I should share this info from the AAU because of all the rumors:
Dear Karate Enthusiast:
It is with Great regret that I must inform you that rumors being circulated as to the Olympic status of Karate are false. We have been inundated with questions regarding whether karate is now an Olympic sport. 

Apparently, the excitement and rumors were sparked by the proclamation on the USANKF website and headline in a commercial Karate website that "Karate is now an Olympic Sport." The article goes on to state that "karate has been raised to the level of an Olympic sport," proclaiming a sundry of items and asks for a $250.00 lifetime membership to the USANKF the organization making this claim.

Let there be no misunderstanding - - karate is not in the Olympics and is not an Olympic sport. The International Olympic Committee has confirmed to us in writing that karate indeed is not an Olympic sport. We will attach their communication with our office for you. "Click Here for .pdf Doc" The following explanation should allay any remaining doubt.

Five non-Olympic sports - roller sports, squash, golf, karate and rugby sevens - - had been studied by the Olympic Programme Commission as part of its two-year analysis. The International Federations, the IFs, for these five sport were deemed to have met the criteria to be considered. The following procedure was followed in Singapore in 2005 to determine whether any of those sports would become Olympic sports.

The first group of voting would determine the first nominee for consideration. The following are the results of that vote as reported by the IOC:

First Round 
Karate: 23 
Roller Sports: 20 
Rugby: 17 
Squash: 16 
Golf: 14 

Second Round 
Karate: 27 
Rugby: 22 
Squash: 21 
Roller Sports: 20 

Third Round 
Karate: 33 
Squash: 29 
Rugby: 25 

Fourth Round 
Squash: 40 
Karate: 39 

Squash is elected as one of the two nominees.

The second group of voting would determine the second nominee for consideration. The following are the results of the that vote as reported by the IOC:

Fifth Round 
Karate: 32 
Rugby: 23 
Roller Sports: 22 
Golf: 15 

Sixth Round 
Karate: 35 
Rugby: 33 
Roller Sports: 28 

Seventh Round 
Karate: 54 
Rugby: 38 
Karate is elected as the second nominee.

From these five non-Olympic sports, the IOC members selected karate and squash as the two sports which could potentially be chosen to join the Olympic programme for London 2012. For such selection to be endorsed, however, a two-thirds majority is needed, since any non-Olympic sport must become an Olympic sport and listed as such in the Olympic Charter under Rule 46. 

The following are the results of the that vote as reported by the IOC:
Vote on the Inclusion of Karate on Rule 46 of the Olympic Charter 

Yes: 38 
No: 63

Neither squash nor karate obtained this two thirds majority and will therefore not be included for London 2012. 

Further evidence that karate is not an Olympic sport can be found at Rule 46 of the IOC Charter, titled Olympic Sports, which provides that The sports governed by the following IFs are considered as Olympic sports. The Rule goes on to list 27 IFs for the summer games. The WKF is not listed. 

In 2005 in Singapore, karate was not accepted by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) as a sport to participate in the Olympics through at least 2016. Karate is not scheduled to participate as a sport in any upcoming Olympics. Moreover, the IOC itself referred to karate as a non-Olympic sport in its July 11, 2005 report of the Singapore vote.

Although karate has not been ignored by the IOC, it certainly has not been named as an Olympic sport. Feel free to review the IOC website where you will find a section titled "Recognised Sports." Although titled "Recognised Sports," the section actually recognizes International Federations, not sports: 

"In order to promote the Olympic Movement, the International Olympic Committee (IOC) may recognise as International Sports Federations (IFs) international non-governmental organisations administering one or several sports at world level and encompassing organisations administering such sports at national level." 

The section goes on to state the standards imposed on an IF in order to retain its "recognized" status, and that the status is limited to 2 years absent renewal. The section goes on to list 29 sports whose IFs have received "recognized" status. Among these sports are Bandy and Korfball, sports which you probably have never heard of, and Chess and Tug of War, games which most would not even consider to be sports. Karate is listed among these "sports" and the section directs you to the WKF website for more information. 

Thus, although the WKF has received Olympic recognition, karate has not. To declare that karate is an Olympic sport would be declaring that Chess and Tug of War are also now Olympic sports. We ask you to ignore the baseless rumors. Notwithstanding the efforts of few to unfairly manipulate the Olympic movement, there are many truly working toward attaining Olympic recognition for the sport of karate. We will keep you advised at that effort.

Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 28, 2007)

Maybe at a later date it will happen


----------



## exile (Feb 28, 2007)

My own feeling is, Olympic status for a sport version of a combat art is a decidely mixed blessing. Study the history of TKD from its use as the primary, and legendary, H2H combat system of the ROK military to its emergence as a full-scale Olympic sport in 2000, and you'll see what I mean. The best thing that's happened to karate in the past two decades, IMO, has nothing to do with the fool's gold of international sports glory; it's the emergence of a back-to-combat-basics movement based on a deep rethinking of the combat information contained in kata and the associated growth of extreme hard-edged, street-realistic training methods, particularly in the U.K. _That's_ where karate's credibility as a living, formidable fighting system is going to come from. I have to say, I don't think Olympic status would have contributed even a little bit to that credibility... so count your blessings, all you karateka!


----------



## pstarr (Feb 28, 2007)

Exile, I couldn't agree more!  :asian:


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 28, 2007)

Karate will not become an Olympic sport, if for no other reason then getting everyone to join one organization would be near impossible.  It's too fractured.

Apart from that, I honestly think it would be bad for karate.  It would end up in the same place as WTF Tae Kwon Do is, something most karate practitioners don't want (otherwise they'd join a TKD school)

I'd prefer to see things that are combat sports put in, not things that are suppose to have history, tradition and not be sports based.  Put kickboxing in, or bring back Pankration.  Leave Karate out of it.


----------



## Carol (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting scam.

(Insert Art Here) is an olympic sport, please pay me USD $250.00.


Wonder how many people fell for it?


----------



## wade (Mar 1, 2007)

Me.


----------



## twendkata71 (Mar 1, 2007)

My teacher ,former USA team coach and his associates have been trying to get karate into the Olympics for 30 years. I know the current president of the USANKF and he is a good guy. The $250.00 lifetime membership thing was a holiday offer. It is usually $1,000.00 for lifetime membership. I saw that on the website. I think it is more wishful thinking. You are right karate is too fragminted to become an Olympic sport. He has been working with the USOC to try getting karate into the Olympics. For now I will be happy just doing karate and worrying about Olympic status.


----------



## Carol (Mar 1, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> My teacher ,former USA team coach and his associates have been trying to get karate into the Olympics for 30 years. I know the current president of the USANKF and he is a good guy. The $250.00 lifetime membership thing was a holiday offer. It is usually $1,000.00 for lifetime membership. I saw that on the website. I think it is more wishful thinking. You are right karate is too fragminted to become an Olympic sport. He has been working with the USOC to try getting karate into the Olympics. For now I will be happy just doing karate and worrying about Olympic status.



*Whew*  Thanks for clearing that up Twendkata!  I was reading it as a fundraising effort ie: now that Karate is an olympic sport, please give us $250 to help push this further in to the olympics.  I didn't realize it was an association membership (and a discounted one at that).  :asian:


----------



## Yeti (Mar 1, 2007)

exile said:


> My own feeling is, Olympic status for a sport version of a combat art is a decidely mixed blessing. Study the history of TKD from its use as the primary, and legendary, H2H combat system of the ROK military to its emergence as a full-scale Olympic sport in 2000, and you'll see what I mean. The best thing that's happened to karate in the past two decades, IMO, has nothing to do with the fool's gold of international sports glory; it's the emergence of a back-to-combat-basics movement based on a deep rethinking of the combat information contained in kata and the associated growth of extreme hard-edged, street-realistic training methods, particularly in the U.K. _That's_ where karate's credibility as a living, formidable fighting system is going to come from. I have to say, I don't think Olympic status would have contributed even a little bit to that credibility... so count your blessings, all you karateka!


Amen!


----------



## twendkata71 (Mar 1, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't pay the lifetime membership with the USANKF unless you were interested in Coaching or the Referee corps,Getting your rank recognized,etc. The athletic part of it only lasts so long. It is a great program for the kids. And it is an official Pan Am games sport. And if you want to compete in the WKF championships you have to go through them. I have seen the movement go through the AAU, USAKF, and now the USANKF. You can't blame them for trying. I have been told that it actually started with the old USKA back in the 70's.  And it did have a chance to become an Olympic sport , but was voted down. I am no longer in that young competitive arena where I could make the team so it is not as important to me anymore. I would like to get into the international referee corps. Here's the thing.
The closer the sport or any sport gets to the Olympics, the more expensive it gets. In the olympic karate movement, you have to have the right gi($150.00-$300.00), the right hand pads($70.00/red and blue), the right shin and instep pads($70.00/red and blue), you have to go to all of the qualifying events,nationals, team trials, after making the team you are required to go to the team camps(at your own expense), now they do have a fund for the team members to travel to the international events. In the past you had to pay your own way. thousands of dollars and you my come home with nothing. It really is becoming like gymnastics in that parents are shelling out a lot of money for the kids training,traveling and competing, all in the hopes that someday maybe their kid might compete in the Olympics!
One reason my teacher/coach resigned from the Head Coaching job was that the political struggles in karate is always ongoing. It is better now, but it is still there.  And that goes for if you compete through the AAU,USANKF,USAKF,AJKA,ITKF,AAKF,etc. Its all about playing the game. Which is sad for karate. Karate would be a fantastic sport if they would keep politics out of it. But, then again karate was never meant to be a sport in the first place.
The good thing about the WKF,WUKO,WKC,etc it that this level of competition and the technical committee's that they have have raise the scientific and technical levels of kumite and kata and the study thereof.  For now I will just be happy practicing and studying karate for myself and its future.  And maybe help another generation discover the joys of karate do/martial arts and its benefits.:asian:


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow twendkata I agree with everything you have said.  You have great insight into the alphabet soup of karate.  I also trained for years hoping that karate would be accepted by the Olympics.  Now that I see what has happened to TKD in the Olympics I have changed my mind.  Olympic style TKD is totally unrealistic.  I took TKD under Master Cha in Ridgewood, NJ for over 6 yrs. it looked nothing like Olympic TKD.  In Olympic TKD you cannot punch to the face.  When the opponents get close to each other in competition they push each other away so that they can kick.  I understand the philosophy, that the art is in the kicking and that anyone can punch someone in the face.  Having said that though it is still totally unrealistic.  In a real fight the first thing the opponent is going to do is punch you in the face.  I also agree about the phenomenal monetary charges.  The AAU made us buy face shields for everyone less than 18 yrs. of age at the tune of $55 a pop.  Then they told us not to use them.  No reason was given and no refunds were given.  Anyway I also agree that karate is too fractionalized to ever make it into the Olympics and it might turn out that that is a good thing.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## twendkata71 (Mar 2, 2007)

The new foot pads for WKF competition may be a good thing. In the past you were not allowed to wear foot pads. At times they wouldn't allow shin pads. And the style of fighting has changed. A lot more kicking to the head,(which is now 3 points), which to me seems that they are trying to mimic Taekwondo somewhat, to gain more acceptance by the IOC. The red/blue instead of the old red/white. 
As far as the AAU goes, they have always had a good grassroots program. I especially like their insurance. When I started competing as a kid, the AAU was the governing body for USA karate to WUKO(now WKF),Then Anderson created the USAKF and took the NGB status with him. Now a new group(which splintered off of the WKC) is reusing the WUKO name and using the older rules for competition. So, no wonder the IOC won't approve karate. Too many international governing bodies. With Taekwondo there was only one accepted governing body WTF and the USTU in the US. Now they are having their own political struggles. The Koreans keep a tight control on things.
Anyway, there are also too many egos in karate, and there in lies the political struggles.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Mar 7, 2007)

twendkata, you are right on in your analysis of the state of olympic karate.  I too competed in the AAU in George Anderson's time.  I really thought they had a shot at olympic status at that time.  It's too bad it's so fragmented.  Too many egos.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## twendkata71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Mr. Anderson still is involve with the karate movement. He is no longer the head of the NGB organization, he still runs his USAKF and is involved with the USANKF in some ways. He is close friends with Roger Jarret the current president of the USANKF.


----------



## chinto (May 17, 2007)

ehh I think I would be just as happy or more so if it is never an "olimpic sport"  I prefer the saying from the charictor 'miyagi' from the movie "the karate kid"  " Karate for defence only!"


----------



## cstanley (May 17, 2007)

Bad idea. It would lead to standardization, watering down, and more such nonsense like you already see in tournaments everywhere. It ain't a sport, people. Look what the Olympics have done to Judo. It is hardly recognizable anymore.:barf:


----------



## exile (May 17, 2007)

cstanley said:


> Bad idea. It would lead to standardization, watering down, and more such nonsense like you already see in tournaments everywhere. It ain't a sport, people. Look what the Olympics have done to Judo. It is hardly recognizable anymore.:barf:



And TKD is probably a still more extreme example. When people make sneering comments about TKD's uselessness as a self-defense system, you can bet they're thinking of the WTF-style competition that is probably the only form of it they've seen. And they're right: almost nothing in Olympic TKD is applicable to CQ defense against an untrained, violent attacker. 

But there's still worse about the Olympianization movement, and again TKD provides a lesson in what _not_ to do. The enforced top-down uniformity in TKD is to a large extent a results of its major international sport status: when you have such status, you get a governing body to go with it, and that bodyin this case, an agency of a national statepretty much dictates the technical content of the art from that point on. Has TKD actually benefitted as a MA from having a single major governing sports organization that sets rules for its competitions with virtually no relationship to practical self-defense tools? 

If karate goes the full route that TKD has done in the half-century or so that saw it evolve from a fearsome battle-tested CQ combat tool to an odd kind of foot tag, the results aren't going to be any different, and you'll wind up being lumbered with a bureacratic superstructure and `important' officials running around (and probably doing all kinds of bad stuff behind the scenes). Instead of content and practice being pretty much determined at the dojo level, the sheer weight of an Olympic-level organization will result in a heavy-handed top-down imposition of `unity' that no martial art needs. A good article on this problem of enforced unification is at 

http://www.24fightingchickens.com/2006/02/05/the-totalitarian-politics-of-karate/

I find a lot to agree with in Redmond's overall take on the MAs, but this article in particular is right in the bullseye. And it's all very well to say that in the case of TKD, well, the Kikkiwon is separate from the WTF, and only provides a kind of `core' curriculum; individual instructors are free to add material or modify it and so on. But things don't work like that: from what I can tell, the technical content defined by the KKWthe hyungs, for example, that are on the `good list (the Taegeuks) as vs.  the `bad' list (the Pyung-Ahns and Palgwes), or the ridiculous official`applications' that the KKW used to give on their web siteexert a huge pressure on dojangs to orient their curricula around a ring-competitive version of TKD rather as vs. street-usable approach. 

Karateka should learn from TKD's experience with top-down unity: whoever else's interest it may serve, it definitely _doesn't_ serve the interests of the ordinary working MAist on the dojo/dojang floor....


----------



## cstanley (May 17, 2007)

exile said:


> And TKD is probably a still more extreme example. When people make sneering comments about TKD's uselessness as a self-defense system, you can bet they're thinking of the WTF-style competition that is probably the only form of it they've seen. And they're right: almost nothing in Olympic TKD is applicable to CQ defense against an untrained, violent attacker.
> 
> But there's still worse about the Olympianization movement, and again TKD provides a lesson in what _not_ to do. The enforced top-down uniformity in TKD is to a large extent a results of its major international sport status: when you have such status, you get a governing body to go with it, and that bodyin this case, an agency of a national statepretty much dictates the technical content of the art from that point on. Has TKD actually benefitted as a MA from having a single major governing sports organization that sets rules for its competitions with virtually no relationship to practical self-defense tools?
> 
> ...


 
Preach on, Brother! The choir, at least, is listening!:soapbox:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 17, 2008)

Back in the day, being the late 70's and early 80's, I always thought Karate would be sanctioned as an Olympic sport before my own Taekwondo. I guess the WTF & Kukkiwon had the better martial arts lobbyists to the IOC?

Personally, I would like to see Japanese karate be a medal event in the Olympics. Why not, boxing is a western martial art, and its been in the games since they started. Karate is an Asian martial art and has been around for years as well. Maybe not in Athens 1000's of years ago, but it still has its history in Japan and Asia.


----------



## TKDFromDMV_Student (Mar 27, 2017)

Now that the 2016 Olympics are over and the 2020 Olympics will be in Tokyo, do you think that Karate may have a chance of being in the Olympics this time around?


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 28, 2017)

Karate has already been selected for 2020.

But it is a host country selection so there is no guarantee that it will continue after 2020.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2017)

Original post was quite rude about Tug of War which actually was an Olympic sport in 1900, 1904, 1908, 1912 and 1920.
It's also a ten year old thread.


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2017)

Tug of War would be GREAT.  They should also bring back Dueling Pistols (1906) and the 200m Swimming Obstacle Race (1900).


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 28, 2017)

Motor boating used to be an Olympic sport in the early 1900s.  It should be brought back.  Only this time, make it the pop culture motor boating.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Motor boating used to be an Olympic sport in the early 1900s.  It should be brought back.  Only this time, make it the pop culture motor boating.



I would like to see sports that are inexpensive to learn in the Olympics to give as many people as possible a chance to compete as well as learn about new sports.
Ball sports tend to be inexpensive, proper football ( soccer to the uninitiated lol) is cheap kids can actually use an old tennis ball and a bit on ground to play, cricket is the same hence it's popularity in places like India, Pakistan etc. Volleyball, handball and net ball all cheap. Martial arts I think can be inexpensive to learn and practice, Gis not actually necessary though I'm sure the world's better off martial artists would donate anything needed.
Much as I love eventing and dressage these are quite exclusive sports for most people likewise the sailing, rowing and kayaking type events. Same with archery unless they went back to basic bows and arrows!


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Motor boating used to be an Olympic sport in the early 1900s.  It should be brought back.  Only this time, make it the pop culture motor boating.


Fun fact.  Hydro racing is the very first organized sport in the Seattle area, and we still have hydroplane races on Lake Washington each year during Seafair.  It's AWESOME.  Those boats are so fast it's crazy.  That would be a blast to watch.


----------

